# Top Five Kenpo Practitioners



## Rick Wade (Jan 28, 2004)

We have all worked with allot of different Kenpo Styles (IKKA, AKKS, AKKI so on and so forth).  Here is what I want to know:
:rofl: 

Who are your Top Five living Kenpo stylist that you have had at least a class or seminar with and why?  
I think this will give us some insight on who are some of the truly exceptional Kenpo Stylist out there.


Thanks
Rick

Give us some good reasons (but not at anybody elses expense)
:samurai:


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 29, 2004)

There has already been numerous posts just like this.:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and vote for myself, since no one else will vote for me!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 29, 2004)

I didn't realize there had been numerous post reguarding this topic.  I will start digging through the old post.
artyon: 
Thanks
Rick


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Jan 29, 2004)

if you or somebody find that thread, please post the link here so that everybody can see. I'm interested in knowing.

interesting thread indeed.

if this kind of thread was not discussed, it would be nice to discuss it right here

looking to see who are the top 5 kenpo stylists


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 29, 2004)

I have searched high and low throughout the forum an I can not find a post that reguards this topic can someone please help?

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *We have all worked with allot of different Kenpo Styles (IKKA, AKKS, AKKI so on and so forth).  Here is what I want to know:
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


Larry, Moe, Curly, Shemp, and Curly Joe.
Sean


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Larry, Moe, Curly, Shemp, and Curly Joe.
> Sean *



Moe used the same techniques to often and Larry and Curly could only defend the eye poke. 

Would that be called splitting fork?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

A link here

Another Link


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 30, 2004)

Kenpo Tess 
Thank You
    Those previous post were quite intresting.  You are the bomb.
:bomb: 
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

There are sooooooooooooooo many good ones out there.  !!!!!!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *There are sooooooooooooooo many good ones out there.  !!!!!!
> 
> :asian: *



Gee, Thanks!


----------



## redfang (Jan 31, 2004)

I've been to a few seminars taught by Bart Vale, who is a 7th or 8th dan in Tracy Kenpo.  The workshops though are in shootfighting.  In this area Bart knows his stuff and gives everyone a great workout and drills us in worthwhile techniques.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 31, 2004)

From the four or five I've read, Mr. Vale also writes about the last things worth reading in "Black Belt." He's disturbingly sensible and intelligent, given pictures of him in action...

Otherwise, though, I gotta say that I wsih we wouldn't get into these discussions..rating people like it was the Nielsens. I mean, really...what's the point? We've got enough dopey awards shows in this culture as it is.


----------



## Les Sipes (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll only list top five Kenpoists that I have worked with. However, with the acknowledgement of the fact that there are a few that I
haven't worked with that I would welcome an opportunity to train with.
1. Sigung LaBounty - My teacher
2. Prof. John Sepulveda - Textbook of movement
3. Prof. Bob White - the "Thundering Velvet Glove"
4. Dennis Conatser - Back to basics LaBounty family member
5. Any of the early LaBounty "Iron Workers"
    Alan Henderson, John Smith, "Scooter" Karnovsky, Art DelGado

...But a shout out to Dave Hebler, who was great at last years Reunion.


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 1, 2004)

I am sorry but since I am in the WKKA, I will have to vote on people that I know there.  Add of course one from the IKKA. Starting with Mr. Ed Parker, then Mr. Joe Palanzoe, Mr. Tom Kelly, Dr. Gyi: I am sorry but I do not remember his last name. Then Mr. Steve Arsenalt.  For those that I did not name I am truley sorry and please do not hold it against me.


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 2, 2004)

These are the top 5 that I actually have worked with:

Al Tracy
Roger Greene
Ted Sumner
Steve Finn
Bart Vale

Ricardo Castillo comes in at 5 1/2

I have not included in this list seminars that I attended where I did not get to work directly with the instructor.


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 2, 2004)

I am shocked no one said Frank Trejo or Larry Tatum.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> *These are the top 5 that I actually have worked with:
> 
> Al Tracy
> ...



Thanks Mr. Hopper, I'll take the half. It might be the only half vote I get!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob Broad _
> *I am shocked no one said Frank Trejo or Larry Tatum. *



So am I!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I'll take the half. It might be the only half vote I get!
> *



Oh Brother........... LOL


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> *These are the top 5 that I actually have worked with:
> 
> Al Tracy
> ...



That was actually my point was to get practitioners that you had worked with.  My intent was to help other parishioners to look up people and experience the little nuances that differ in each practitioner.

Thank You.


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *That was actually my point was to get practitioners that you had worked with.  My intent was to help other parishioners to look up people and experience the little nuances that differ in each practitioner.
> 
> Thank You. *



Sorry I misspoke I don't really want to find other Kenpo peachers (parishioners).  Hey maybe we could start our own modern day shoalin Kenpo temple right on the original site of the original school in Pasadena.  Lord help anyone who came in to opose us.

   naw it would never work. :flushed: 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks Mr. Hopper, I'll take the half. It might be the only half vote I get! *



i will give you another 1/10 vote. Sadly, your friend, goldendragon7, is still thinking about giving you 1/1000000000 votes???. Oh boy, you have a long way to go. Wait in line for you nomination heh?

bring your students here if you have them so that they can vote for you if you want to go that round.

do not be shy here. Other students do that for their instructors


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob Broad _
> *I am shocked no one said Frank Trejo or Larry Tatum. *



you should not be shocked because these names are mentioned in posts here. In fact, many times. More than you can remember. Just look around and you will see

the reason why you don't see them mentioned HERE because people  are TIRED of seeing, mentioning, and typing these names.


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 3, 2004)

I would have to say my list is as follows.

Huk Planas - He show the why we do what we do
Frank Trejo - A wealth of Knowledge
Larry Tatum - Great mover, solid knowledge
Zach Whitson - His counterpoint material  will improve anybody
Doreen Cogliandro - Great instructor, great personality make learning fun


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob Broad _
> *I would have to say my list is as follows.
> 
> Huk Planas - He show the why we do what we do
> ...



I have heard allot of great things about Ms. C is she really as fun to train with as people say?

Thanks


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i will give you another 1/10 vote. Sadly, your friend, goldendragon7, is still thinking about giving you 1/1000000000 votes???. Oh boy, you have a long way to go. Wait in line for you nomination heh?
> 
> bring your students here if you have them so that they can vote for you if you want to go that round.
> ...



You kidding? I'm just waiting to get some scraps thrown my way. I'm a babe next to these kenpo giants.


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *I have heard allot of great things about Ms. C is she really as fun to train with as people say?
> 
> Thanks *



Mrs. C. inspires people to reach beyond what they thought possible, and enjoy themselves while they are doing it.  She has an uncanny ability to make everything come together before the student realizes what they have learned.

I watched her spar an entire class of kids a year ago one after the other, and she just kept on going.  The kids loved it, everyone who watched her loved it, and you could tell she loves.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You kidding? I'm just waiting to get some scraps thrown my way. I'm a babe next to these kenpo giants. *



you should spend more time with your friend, goldendragon 7. Perhaps, you should move to where he lives so that HE can NOMINATE you even SOONER. 

may be, he will make you a general of scorpions and i'm sure you have plenty of SCORPION votes for your nomination.


----------



## Les (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *I have heard allot of great things about Ms. C is she really as fun to train with as people say?
> 
> Thanks *



Yes. She is.

She is a lovely lady and an excellent Kenpo Instructor who definitely has the ability not only to 'tell you' but to 'show you' as well.

I have attended several of her seminars here in Europe, and she is great fun to work with. She has an easy manner, and some amusing stories, but she also gets the work done.

Les


----------



## Fistlaw (Sep 23, 2004)

Rick Wade,

I would like information on if you are willing to teach American Kenpo here in Honolulu.  I have always been interested in learning American Kenpo and (as you know) there are no American Kenpo schools here on Oahu.  I notice from one of your postings that you did ask if anyone was interested in training...I'm interested...

Fistlaw
"Ow is not a kenpo word"


----------



## phlaw (Sep 24, 2004)

I trained wit Jim Diggs for a short time when I lived in CA, although his wife Deanna taught the class most of the time, and she was not a Black Belt at the time, so I felt ripped off.


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 24, 2004)

phlaw said:
			
		

> I trained wit Jim Diggs for a short time when I lived in CA, although his wife Deanna taught the class most of the time, and she was not a Black Belt at the time, so I felt ripped off.



Check you private messages

I met Mr. Diggs the one year at the Internationals (same year as the fight).  He and his wife seem to be real nice.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 25, 2004)

When I was in the UKS circa '95 - '02, little Jim Diggs came to every camp.  He is a lot of fun and a gentle giant ... and I do mean giant.

 -Michael


----------



## kenpo3631 (Sep 26, 2004)

Ed Parker Sr. ~ THE Man
Huk ~ A walking Encyclopedia of Kenpo
Frank Trejo ~ The man is just AWESOME
Lee Wedlake Jr. ~ My instructor and a truly great person.

Honorable mentions (but by no means any less respect) ..... Mr. Tatum, T. Kelly, P. Mills, R. Liles, G. Velez, J. Sepulveda, G. Hibben, G. Ellis, S. Kelley, S. White. :asian:


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 27, 2004)

1:  Feliciano "Kimo" Ferriera
2:  Joe "KenpoJoe" Rebelo
3:  Prof. Cerio
4:  Jeff Speakman
5:  SGM Ed Parker (Who I met as a very young child)

hope you don't mind as they aren't all American Kenpo   :ultracool


----------

